
Economics Behaving Badly - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/15/opinion/15loewenstein.html?_r=2&hp
======
chengas123
One thing I think is interesting about this article is that it's written by a
behavioral economics professor. I probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't
have so many friends who took his class. I think it makes his case stronger
and am surprised that fact was not drawn out in the article.

